# Why You're Not Safe On Today's Streets



## kenpo07 (Jun 6, 2003)

Why You're Not Safe On Today's Streets

This is why Martial arts don't work and why 100 percent of the people here are too scared to fight because you know you would LOSE!!!

With liberal politics and anti-gun laws getting tougher on you as a law abiding, tax paying citizen while protecting the criminals, the fact is that Murphy's Law says you'll be attacked when you are least prepared. So what can you do? Learning the martial arts is absolutely no answer! It's a known fact in the Real world a good bad-assed streetfighter can easily take out any black belt. Why? Because he doesn't play by any rules he just kicks *** and that's...

The problem is that no one in the martial arts or sport-fighting world can give you this vital, lifesaving knowledge. There are tons of "Dojos" offering you many forms of self-defense. Just pay your $50.00-$70.00 bucks per month for a couple of years and $3000.00 later if your lucky MAYBE you'll have learned a "clean" fighting trick or two (not the nasty, effective dirty ones that most street-fighters learned at 15). 

Sure there are lots of martial artists and "street-fighters" selling video tapes. But how do you know what they teach you is going to work?
Your world is so busy and your time is so limited you can't afford to waste time training in ineffective, defensive, sport oriented "arts". Or even worse are all of the unproven hodgepodge "systems". These are put together by some self-proclaimed "expert" with a couple of black belts and pushed by some sleazy marketers who don't know the difference between a punch and a kick.

The Three Biggest Lies The Best Martial Artists
And Other Self Proclaimed Fighting "Gurus"
Insist That You Believe
1. These so-called teachers would have you believe that speed, coordination, athleticism and conditioning are necessary to execute moves like complicated arm-bars, spinning reverse punches, and high showy kicks. The sad thing is that all the above is just for show. 

     2.   The Martial Artists and Competitive Sport Fighters want you to believe it takes   years just to learn the basics. Of course they do! It took them years. Why should you learn it any faster? This is how they earn there money.........

     3.    Professionals proved that EVERY martial art FAILS in real world combat and urban assault (street-fighting) situations and takes way too long to learn. Plus the results were inconsistent, that means good men would die. Because in combat you can't tap out... you die!


----------



## A.R.K. (Jun 6, 2003)

> This is why Martial arts don't work and why 100 percent of the people here are too scared to fight because you know you would LOSE!!!



There are two incorrect generalizations in this quote.  First that MA's don't work.  They have been working quite well for several thousand years in actual combat.  This is why it is called 'martial'.  It depends on the person using what they have learned that is the consideration.  Which brings us to the second thing, *all*  of us are scared to fight because we know we would lose?  How do you justify that opinon?



> the fact is that Murphy's Law says you'll be attacked when you are least prepared.



This makes sense.




> Learning the martial arts is absolutely no answer! It's a known fact in the Real world a good bad-assed streetfighter can easily take out any black belt.



Another generalization that has no basis in reality.  You are trying to paint an unrealistic stereotype.  It is the individual that is the consideration once again.



> The problem is that no one in the martial arts or sport-fighting world can give you this vital, lifesaving knowledge.



How did you arrive at this conclusion?



> These are put together by some self-proclaimed "expert" with a couple of black belts and pushed by some sleazy marketers who don't know the difference between a punch and a kick.



Again, an over-generalization combined with an assumption.




> These so-called teachers would have you believe that speed, coordination, athleticism and conditioning are necessary to execute moves like complicated arm-bars, spinning reverse punches, and high showy kicks. The sad thing is that all the above is just for show.



I can understand the hollywood flashy kicks to an extent.  But an arm bar is hardly complicated.



> The Martial Artists and Competitive Sport Fighters want you to believe it takes years just to learn the basics.



They do?



> Professionals proved that EVERY martial art FAILS in real world combat



Really?  Who are these professionals?  

All in all I'd have to say


----------



## SRyuFighter (Jun 6, 2003)

Hahaha.


----------



## Disco (Jun 6, 2003)

So I would assume that you are going to stop your training in Kenpo now?

Just out of curiosity, who were these "professionals" that stated this. 

One thing to remember. Not everybody trains to win medals. There's plenty of us that train for and work in and on those mean streets. 

I'm just the forrunner on this subject. When the Kenpo community here finds this thread, all bets are off


----------



## Brother John (Jun 6, 2003)

who leaked in your cornflakes?
You seem very Jaded and biased to me.
Do you really believe this dribble?

No offense, but this is how I see it.
thanks
Your Brother
John


----------



## MartialArtist (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kenpo07 _
> *Why You're Not Safe On Today's Streets
> 
> This is why Martial arts don't work and why 100 percent of the people here are too scared to fight because you know you would LOSE!!!
> ...


I agree


----------



## Atlanta-Kenpo (Jun 6, 2003)

I think if you open your eyes as well as your mind and continue your kenpo training you will see that what American Kenpo does best and is best suited for is street fighting!

I think that there are 3 tpye of martial artist

1. Those with great technique but littel fighting spirit
2. Those will terrible technique but a great fighting spirit.
3. Those with great fighting spirit and great technique.

The question is which one are you and which one do you want to be and how are you gonna get there?

I wish you well in your journey:asian:


----------



## Ender (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kenpo07 _
> *Why You're Not Safe On Today's Streets
> 
> This is why Martial arts don't work and why 100 percent of the people here are too scared to fight because you know you would LOSE!!!
> ...




*YAWN....boring...droll....


----------



## D.Cobb (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kenpo07 _
> *Why You're Not Safe On Today's Streets
> 
> This is why Martial arts don't work and why 100 percent of the people here are too scared to fight because you know you would LOSE!!!
> ...




*HEY, I GET IT!!!* 

This is one of those ads you see in the martial arts mags, right?!?
You know, *ALL MARTIAL ARTS SUCK!!* , but if you send me $300.00 I will tell you how to beat anyone using my secret technique, that you don't even have to practise.
And if you ring this number right now, 1800-BULL-DUST, you will get my special bonus offer, "What to do when the other stuff doesn't work"

Downunder, your first post would be enough to qualify you as a full on WANKER!

--Dave


----------



## Seig (Jun 6, 2003)

another Troll.....:barf:
     Save this kind of crap for those of us that have not worked in the justice systems or the bars where our skills were imperative not only to our jobs but to our lives as well as the lives of others.:disgust:


----------



## redfang (Jun 7, 2003)

There's a thread in general martial arts talk about streetfighting vs martial arts already going on for some time. Check it out.


----------



## J-kid (Jun 7, 2003)

Well depends what you train in wal others will disagree with me strongly, i do feel some arts are stronger then others.  

If you have the right tools you can get the job done.


----------



## yilisifu (Jun 7, 2003)

Gosh, I'd better tell those of my students who've had to use their skill on the street that they lost...but didn't know it.  They'll be very disappointed.


----------



## Kirk (Jun 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Judo-kid _
> *Well depends what you train in wal others will disagree with me strongly, i do feel some arts are stronger then others.
> 
> If you have the right tools you can get the job done. *



The author didn't say that it depends on what you train in.  It 
says ALL martial arts .. including your precious judo, bjj, and
muay thai.


----------



## Jill666 (Jun 7, 2003)

:2xbird: 

Yesterday I trained in Kenpo, today I train in Ninpo, tomorrow I go shooting.

If you think for a minute I'm gonna start point-sparring with a street thug, you would be incorrect.

 

I don't fight fair, and I plan to live a long freakin' time. I'm not relying on Kenpo to keep me alive, I rely on myself. My Kenpo is a tool only. :rtfm: 

"The fault is not in the stars, but in ourselves"


----------



## roryneil (Jun 7, 2003)

D.Cobb has it right. When I was reading that post it sounded exactly like those ads that say they can teach a grandmother to take out a Navy Seal with secret techniques learned in MINUTES not years!


----------



## Kenpomachine (Jun 7, 2003)

Pity is somebody may actually believe it!!  

But we know better, uh?  
And as my brother once told me, why learning martial arts if you bite? :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Doc (Jun 7, 2003)

Clearly moving from forum to forum posting your "exposé" may serve some purpose from your perspective, but it appears to me to be less sincere than simply looking for an argument.

At any rate I really think you misunderstand your own statement.

I think it should be "Why *YOU* aren't safe on the streets."

I've personally been in and on those streets for quite a few years now dealing with hard core individuals who didn't want to go where I was going to take them, yet they still went.

But still a smidgen of what you have said has some validity for some, and for those to whom it applies, I hope they take heed. Of course I would have felt better if you had offered some constructive remedy. Your statement without a possible solution to your proposed dillema suggests we stop studying or perhaps submit to the first person that says *"boo"* because we "don't stand a chance."

My suggestion is somewhat more straight forward. Whether you study/train or not, fight. Don't be an easy victim, be a hard one. Fight with every fiber of your being whether you're 8 or 80, It doesn't matter. Let them know you're willing to die holding onto their nuts with a smile. Once they realize that, they'll go looking for the guy that wrote that fatalist post. He'll be a good victim.


----------



## D.Cobb (Jun 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Doc _
> *
> 
> My suggestion is somewhat more straight forward. Whether you study/train or not, fight. Don't be an easy victim, be a hard one. Fight with every fiber of your being whether you're 8 or 80, It doesn't matter. Let them know you're willing to die holding onto their nuts with a smile. Once they realize that, they'll go looking for the guy that wrote that fatalist post. He'll be a good victim. *



*Amen to that Brutha!* 

I especially like the bit about holding their nuts while you smile.:rofl:

--Dave

 :asian:


----------



## Michael Billings (Jun 7, 2003)

And Jill also ... in fact almost everyone gave him the response he/she was probably looking for.  I am glad I stay mainly here and don't have to deal with this most of the time.  

Hmm...  I wonder where he is from, trained, and in what?  It sure is not the Kenpo I have felt and used.

"An open mind is like a parachute, ..."


----------



## MartialArtist (Jun 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Judo-kid _
> *Well depends what you train in wal others will disagree with me strongly, i do feel some arts are stronger then others.
> 
> If you have the right tools you can get the job done. *


Last night, I saw that soccer beat bowling


----------



## Disco (Jun 7, 2003)

Yeah, but just let one of those soccer guys kick a bowling ball and see what happens.
:rofl:


----------



## KenpoDragon (Jun 8, 2003)

That was THE MOST RIDICULOUS THING I'VE EVER READ!!!!!!  My God, who let this guy post!!!  I can't believe that you actually have the nerve to put Kenpo as part of your name. If anyone bothers to check though they will notice that you did not state your rank, or how long you have been studying. Not to mention your age, which I personally believe is about 6 or 7. If you don't believe in what "you" do, then by ALL means stop, because all your going to do on this forum is get on people's nerves. Somebody please tell me why this guy is here. I don't believe that "you" even study the martial arts, or ever have. Stop wasting "real" martial artists time and go away.

:rpo: :bird:


----------



## D.Cobb (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Michael Billings _
> *And Jill also ... in fact almost everyone gave him the response he/she was probably looking for.  I am glad I stay mainly here and don't have to deal with this most of the time.
> 
> Hmm...  I wonder where he is from, trained, and in what?  It sure is not the Kenpo I have felt and used.
> ...



Ah yes Grasshopper, but it is also like the tail gate of a pick up truck.

If leave it open, but unguarded, you will return to find it full of junk.

Just another perspective.............

--Dave

:asian:


----------



## satans.barber (Jun 8, 2003)

...I don't know any kenpo students that play by 'rules'. In fact, ke[n|m]po is just the opposite, using every dirty trick in the book (groin strikes, eye strikes, throat strikes etc...). So, who's at an advatage? The "street fighter" using dirty tricks inexpertly, or the trained kenpoka, using dirty stricks with skill, poise and accuracy?

This image that some people have or martial artists, whereby if confronted in the street we're supposed to be like 'Hang on, just let me take my shoes and socks off, no, wait, you can't start yet, we haven't bowed..!' etc. is complete bollocks. Everyone on the inside knows it, most people on the outside don't (to my mind).

Respectfully,

Ian.

p.s. I've finished my degree now (  :erg: :boing2: :drinkbeer :ultracool :EG: :cheers:  ), so I've should be able to join in a  few more discussions! Ahh, free time. I'd completely forgotten what this felt like....

Although, I have to go find a job now :sadsong:


----------



## khadaji (Jun 8, 2003)

Every art i studied taught that there are no rules, to fight dirty, and never play fair...  

I am not sure how liberal politics has anthing to do with safty on the streets?  More guns will bring more danger (not just offensive in naturem, but from accidents) 

From my experiences, I can only think of at no time in my entire life (26 years) that i was ever approaced threatenly, or attacked on the street.  One could say i have never had trouble.  This has been everywhere i have traveled an at home.


----------



## yilisifu (Jun 8, 2003)

It has been my observation over the years that people who makes claims like the one that started this thread either:

(a) Haven't studied real martial arts or haven't studied for very long, or
(b) Have never been in a real fight, or
(c) both


----------



## roryneil (Jun 8, 2003)

I agree with khadaji. I'm 33 and (thankfully) have never been in a fight. Most people in this society are peace loving and want nothing more than to be left alone. But there are animals out there, and kenpo gives me the best advantage possible. It's not a magic pill, but the guy who knows kenpo certainly is WORSE in a fight than the guy who doesn't. Or any martial art for that matter.


----------



## pineapple head (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> *...
> p.s. I've finished my degree now (  :erg: :boing2: :drinkbeer :ultracool :EG: :cheers:  ), so I've should be able to join in a  few more discussions! Ahh, free time. I'd completely forgotten what this felt like....
> 
> Although, I have to go find a job now :sadsong: *



Hey, Good luck on your jobseeking Ian.:burp: 

Maybe you will get time to pay us a visit.

Gary.


----------



## Zepp (Jun 8, 2003)

kenpo07, you posted this as a joke, right?  If you did, it's actually somewhat funny.  Mostly beacuse there are people dumb enough to believe this.

If you didn't, that's quite sad for you.  Do you even know what a martial art is?  Maybe you should find out something about martial arts, or at least one martial art before you start trolling about on web forums.


----------



## Kenpomachine (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> *p.s. I've finished my degree now (  :erg: :boing2: :drinkbeer :ultracool :EG: :cheers:  ), so I've should be able to join in a  few more discussions! Ahh, free time. I'd completely forgotten what this felt like....
> 
> Although, I have to go find a job now :sadsong: *



Congrats for the degree, and good luck in your search.


----------



## Ginsu (Jun 9, 2003)

Ok the funny part is that everyone is upset because someone that obviously posted something to get a rise out of people did just that.

The second part is that this post is nothing more then a copy of something posted at some streetfighers web sight where he only trying to promote his own style of fighting. ( I will try and find the web site and post the link)

So granted we all know that this is for the most part garbage however we gave him some validity by responding and giving the poster what they wanted.


_Ginsu_


----------



## idukes (Jun 9, 2003)

Here you go:

http://www.scars.com/reports/icombat.html


----------



## rmcrobertson (Jun 9, 2003)

Beyond the fact that clear, open snake-oil selling is always a joy to encounter, here's what interests me about this nonsense:

1) It plays off a science-fiction, fascist fantasy of contemporary life--the streets aren't safe! everybody's a threat! the liberals have ruined everything, and taken away your guns! 

2) It--as always--rests on bragging about one's military record, and about training the SEALS (who must roll on the floor every time they see this stuff)--maybe it's a stereotype, but I strongly believe that the really dangerous guys are the ones who keep their mouths shut, not the Richard Marcenkos of the world.

3) Gotta love that pseudo-science--why keep up your training? You too can watch my videos, be a couch potato for twenty years, and INSTANTLY TRANSFORM into a DEADLY KILLING MACHINE!

4) It speaks to our own evil tendencies in martial arts.


----------



## Jill666 (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rmcrobertson _
> *Beyond the fact that clear, open snake-oil selling is always a joy to encounter, here's what interests me about this nonsense:
> 
> 4) It speaks to our own evil tendencies in martial arts. *



I'm very curious as to what exactly you mean by this. Can you elaborate, please?

Thanks-


----------

